# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Σταντ-παιχνιδότοποι. >  Τα σταντ του Σπύρου και των μικρών μου.

## vagelis76

Σας παρουσιάζω κι εγώ το χειροποίητο σταντ του μικρού....
η λαμαρίνα κάτω δεν είναι πρακτική(πρόχειρη λύση),θα κλέψω την ιδέα του Κωσαντίνου αυτή με το ξύλο και τα ροδάκια  :winky:   :winky:   :winky:  
η σκάλα δεν του αρέσει, τη φοβάται γιατί όταν παει να ανέβει κουνιέται....
σήμερα έχω σκοπό να πάω να πάρω βέργες για να του φτιάξω μια σταθερή

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Βαγγέλη εμένα μου αρέσει η λαμαρίνα αν είχε πλαϊνά να συγκρατεί κάποια απο αυτά που πετάει ο Σπύρος.

----------


## vagelis76

Καινούριο χριστουγενιάτικο δώρο στα μικρά μου από τα χεράκια μου.....

----------


## Rania

Βαγγέλη μπράβο  ::  Βλέπω πιάνουν τα χεράκια σου  :Evilgrin0039:

----------


## vagelis76

> Βαγγέλη μπράβο  Βλέπω πιάνουν τα χεράκια σου


όρεξη και καλή διάθεση να έχω... και σήμερα ξύπνησα και με τα 2 :Jumping0046:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Βαγγέλη είναι σούπερ.Όταν μας πιάνει η διάθεση για κατασκευές κάνουμε θαύματα. :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:

----------


## Sissy

:Happy0159: Ωραια κατασκευη Βαγγελη!!!Ευχομαι να το χαρουν οι μικροι σου φιλοι!! :Anim 26:

----------


## vagelis76

Γενικό συμπέρασμα,μετά από μερικές μέρες χρήσης του σταντ,είναι οτι τα μικρά το καταχάρηκαν και περνάνε τη περισσότερη ώρα της ημέρας εκεί.
Έγιναν μερικές βελτιώσεις και προστέθηκαν και άλλες δραστηριότητες επάνω.
Βίδωσα ξύλινο σοβατεπί στις πλαϊνές πλευρές τις βάσης για να μη πετάγονται τα σπόρια και επίσης τοποθέτησα λαμαρίνα που μπαίνει συρταρωτά.

    


*Υλικά που χρησιμοποίησα...*

ράφι λευκό από μελαμίνης 60Χ80    9,60 ευρώ
σοβατεπί ξύλινο                           3,70 ευρώ
βάση ιστού(κεραίας)                      5,20 ευρώ
βίδες αλλεν με κεφάλι                   1,50 ευρώ
παξιμάδια με ασφάλεια                   1,00 ευρώ
ρόδες (4 τεμμ)                             4,80 ευρώ
φύλλο λαμαρίνας(ντουλαπ.κουζίνας  )4.00 ευρώ

*Σύνολο* *29,80 ευρώ*

κλαδί τζάμπα από το χωριό... :Embarrassment:  και τη μαστοριά μου  :Fighting0029:  επίσης τζάμπα....

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

παρα παρα πολυ ωραιο!!!!
μπραβο!!!

----------


## mariam

Πάρα πολύ όμορφο *vagelis76 !!!! 
*

----------


## humangee

Πολυ ωραιο,Βαγγελη!!Το δικο μου,ειναι καινουριο ακομα κ αδειο,αλλα θα το εμπλουτισω συντομα!!
Θα στειλω φωτος!!

----------

